
Tesla stock jumps on Musk's tweet that he is considering taking company private - nodesocket
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/07/tesla-stock-jumps-on-musks-tweet-that-he-is-considering-taking-compan.html
======
uptown
Trading now halted

